# Désactiver la mise en veille "prolongée" [Macbook]



## Chut--- (7 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, n'étant pas très doué avec la fonction "rechercher", je n'ai su trouver réponse à ma question.
Est-il possible de désactiver la mise en veille prolongée (celle qui coupe la connexion Internet et qui m'empêche de télécharger mes mises à jour quand je ne reste pas à coté de l'ordi) ?
Si oui, pourriez-vous me dire ce que je dois faire.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Octobre 2006)

Chut--- a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, n'étant pas très doué avec la fonction "rechercher", je n'ai su trouver réponse à ma question.
> Est-il possible de désactiver la mise en veille prolongée (celle qui coupe la connexion Internet et qui m'empêche de télécharger mes mises à jour quand je ne reste pas à coté de l'ordi) ?
> Si oui, pourriez-vous me dire ce que je dois faire.
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide.



Pref système > Economiseur d'énergie.


----------

